# Another brutal day



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Fished DL all weekend with no luck til today.

We were fishing a thick weed bed and i had a monster follow in, turned around and went back around for another pass by it and one hit my bucktail hard about 10 feet from the boat.

It spooled about 100 yards of line out straight from the boat and i just barely set my thumb down on the line and it snapped and was gone. Im not sure if it was the same one or what but that thing was a monster to snap 80 pound braided line like that...and there is a muskie in DL with a black bucktail in its mouth so if anyone finds that let me know... lol

i also had another one about 10 minutes later strike my top water that made a big splash and was gone...

damn muskies


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

You're telling me. Had a 40 incher laugh at me in the marina everyday for a week as he turned away everything from shiners to creek chubs to jigs and spinners.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

atleast you got to see him, this one took my 10 dollar bucktail and ran the opposite way with it.... it had to have been a female :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Fished the longville area all weekend and didnt even raise a fish...This cold front really shut things down for us... Mainly trolled not much casting...


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

schultz345 said:


> atleast you got to see him, this one took my 10 dollar bucktail and ran the opposite way with it.... it had to have been a female :lol:


Truth betold.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i got 2 weeks til college though, and im done with work tomorrow so im going to catch atleast that pig before i leave


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a buddy that has caught 10 over the last 5 days that were all over 4o", three of them being over 50". He is using Bulldogs and Cowgirls in shallow. Hope this helps!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

yea i think this week has been nuts all over the place for them


----------

